# Saremo tutti di noi



## Necsus

*Da **questo thread** in Italian/English* (non sono inclusi ovviamente gli interventi in inglese)*:*


Cizzi said:


> Ciao!
> Cosa significa "saremo tutti di noi", in inglese?





Necsus said:


> Non so esattamente cosa intendi... ma 'saremo tutti di noi' non è italiano corretto, secondo la mia modesta opinione. Non hai un maggiore contesto?





rainbowizard said:


> penso anch'io che questo sia il senso... in ogni caso si tratta di una locuzione che non mi sembra del tutto corretta...
> Se il significato è quello che ha spiegato Polisia76 sarebbe opportuno riformulare la frase come:
> "Saremo tutti noi" o meglio ancora "Ci saremo tutti"
> Ad ogni modo il contesto è essenziale per capire meglio di che si tratta.





Stiannu said:


> Anche a me non sembra molto corretta in italiano, e mi fa pensare all'uso della preposizione _di _prima dei pronomi personali che ho spesso sentito usare a Napoli e dintorni: _al matrimonio erano cinquanta di loro..._ (=_...loro erano in cinquanta_)





MünchnerFax said:


> Per me _saremo tutti di noi_ ha senso eccome. Precisamente, ciò che è stato già descritto: all'evento in questione ci sarà la solita gente che appartiene al nostro gruppo/con la quale ci incontriamo di consueto.
> Poi, se sia corretta, grammaticata, elegante o che, fate voi.





raffina said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Appena ho letto il titolo di questo thread mi sono incuriosita perchè per me la frase aveva senso eccome e volevo sapere come poteva essere tradotta. Posso essere d'accordo che non sia italiano standard, ma il significato per me è molto preciso.
> Come è già stato detto significa qualcosa tipo "siamo in famiglia" o "siamo tra amici"
> Ora però sarei curiosa di sapere a quale regione appartiene questa locuzione: Ramazzoti è romano e io sono piemontese.





polisia76 said:


> ciao Raffina, anche dalle mie parti è di uso comune un'espressione del genere. Si usa per esempio quando si vuol invitare qualcuno ad un'evento sociale e serve a descrivere i partecipanti che, in linea generale, saranno tutte persone che conosce in quanto magari appartengono proprio alla sua cerchia di amici (saremo tutti di noi, tutti del nostro gruppo).io sono delle Marche.





housecameron said:


> Anche secondo me il significato è cristallino
> _Tutti_ non vuol dire il gruppo al completo, bensì _saremo tra noi_ (chi c'è).





confusion said:


> La frase sarà anche utilizzata, non lo metto in dubbio ed è di facile comprensione, però sono d'accordo con Saoul e Necsus quando dicono che non è corretta, ma anzi sgrammaticata.


*Qualche altro parere utile a dirimere la questione?*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Concordo con MünchnerFax:
Pur essendo pessimo italiano e oggettivamente difficile da capire per chi non ne conosce già il significato e quindi tenta di farne un'analisi, è un'espressione usata qui da noi e vuol proprio dire:
I presenti saranno tutti appartenenti al nostro gruppo/compagnia/classe/ceto/etnia etc..
Non significa che ci saranno tutti, ma solo che non ci saranno persone estranee ad un determinato gruppo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Paulfromitaly said:


> Concordo con MünchnerFax:
> Pur essendo pessimo italiano e oggettivamente difficile da capire per chi non ne conosce già il significato e quindi tenta di farne un'analisi, è un'espressione usata qui da noi e vuol proprio dire:
> I presenti saranno tutti appartenenti al nostro gruppo/compagnia/classe/ceto/etnia etc..
> Non significa che ci saranno tutti, ma solo che non ci saranno persone estranee ad un determinato gruppo.


Quoto.
E rilancio: credo si tratti della preposizione "di" usata come specificazione di appartenenza.
- Siamo tutti del 1968
- Saremo tutti di Roma
- Siamo tutti del (boh!) Sagittario/Milan/Forum linguistico.
Ha senso?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Angel.Aura said:


> Quoto.
> E rilancio: credo si tratti della preposizione "di" usata come specificazione di appartenenza.
> [...]


Estendiamo l'elenco con:
_tutti *dei nostri*, tutti *dei loro*_.


----------



## vega3131

Si potrebbe semplicemente dire:
*saremo tutti tra noi*
oppure
*saranno tutti dei nostri*


----------



## Necsus

Non avrei nulla da eccepire su 'tutti di Roma/di giugno/del 1968' o quant'altro, quello che secondo me è sbagliato, ricordo, è 'tutti di noi', ovvero l'aggettivo/pronome indefinito plurale 'tutti' unito a un pronome personale tramite la preposizione 'di', costruzione che a quanto mi risulta non è prevista in italiano (DeMauro):

*tutto* - 2a riferito a un sostantivo plurale o collettivo, indica la totalità delle persone o delle cose prese in considerazione: _tutti gli allievi_, _tutta la classe_, _[...]_ | *seguito o preceduto da un pronome personale plurale: noi tutti verremo, tutti voi siete invitati.*

Di complemento di specificazione non può trattarsi, dal momento che, come viene detto nella Grammatica di Dardano Trifone (3.5.1) "dipende sempre da un nome [sostantivo]: così, per esempio, in _piangere di gioia_ e _duro d'orecchi_ non si hanno complementi di specificazione ma, rispettivamente, di causa e di limitazione".

Io ho l'impressione che sia piuttosto un uso assolutamente improprio del complemento partitivo, sulla scia di espressioni quali _molti di noi_, _alcuni di noi _(però _quasi tutti noi_..!), naturalmente con _tutti_ non ci sarebbe neanche possibilità di partizione, visto che indica la totalità.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Cerco di aggiungere un elemento di chiarezza. Il _tutti_ non fa parte di questo costrutto, a rigori. Il punto è quel _di noi/di voi/di loro_, che assume questo significato già per conto suo (senza il _tutti_). Quindi nessun partitivo.

Un esempio:_
Gli invitati alla festa dell'onorevole X erano tutti di loro.
_Il _tutti_ si riferisce agli invitati ed è indipendente dal _di loro_. Sarebbe come dire _gli invitati sono tutti biondi_: il _tutti_ indica la totalità degli invitati, non del pigmento biondo sul corpo di ogni invitato .
Tornando all'esempio, _tutti gli invitati _a quella festa erano _di loro_, cioè onorevoli, portaborse, nobili in auge o decaduti, uomini e donne di (avan)spettacolo, alta società e _créme de la créme_. Vale a dire "appartengono al loro gruppo".

Allo stesso modo, dire: _Ieri sera alla festa della Gina erano tutti di noi_ significa che 
non c'era nessun volto nuovo, _tutti gli invitati_ (di nuovo, legato agli invitati, non al _di noi_) erano più o meno i soliti personaggi che frequentiamo abitualmente. Attenzione, non: _tutti i personaggi che frequentiamo abitualmente_.


----------



## Necsus

D'accordo, suppongo di aver capito il senso che dovrebbe avere quest'espressione, in ogni caso per me 'tutti gli invitati erano di loro' è inammissibile quanto 'gli invitati erano tutti di loro'! Ovvero allontanando nella costruzione _tutti_ dal pronome la questione non cambia. 
E se anche lo eliminiamo, con 'gli invitati erano di loro', per me continuiamo a non rientrare nella sfera di possibilità dell'italiano standard...
Nel senso che dici, a parte 'essere tra di noi/voi/loro', l'unica forma possibile secondo me sarebbe 'erano *dei* loro', ma allora si tratterebbe di un possessivo (sempre preceduto dall'articolo determinativo) e nel caso in questione avremmo 'saremo tutti *dei nostri*', su cui ovviamente non avrei nulla da ridire. Perché... _di noi_ in italiano si dice _nostro/i_, e _di voi_ si dice _vostro/i_, come _di me_ si dice _mio/miei_, _etc._


----------



## Sabrine07

Sono d'accordo con Necsus. _Saremo tutti noi_ non mi sembra altro che una forma dialettale, inaccettabile e senza senso in italiano.


----------



## housecameron

Sabrine07 said:


> _Saremo tutti noi_ non mi sembra altro che una forma dialettale, inaccettabile e senza senso in italiano.


 
Abbiamo già appurato che non è dialettale. Forse "particolare".


----------



## bubu7

housecameron said:


> Abbiamo già appurato che non è dialettale. Forse "particolare".


A me sembra che l'ipotesi che si tratti d'un'espressione regionale dovuta a interferenze dialettali non sia stata ancora confutata.

Marginalmente noto che ci siamo persi un *di* rendendo la frase accettabile in un italiano di registro medio.


----------



## Necsus

housecameron said:


> Abbiamo già appurato che non è dialettale.


Chi? dove? quando? e soprattutto, come? Mi sono perso qualcosa, M.?


----------



## SunDraw

Per parte mia mi limito a riportare:
- che un "esser(ci) tutti di noi" a me non viene proprio da dirlo, né peraltro me l'ero fin qui registrato (dai media, i libri e nel parlato delle mie parti) ma può ben essere una mia notevole disattenzione;
- googlando, il "tutti di noi" lo scopro ben attestato in luogo di "tutti noi", più e oltre che nella formula "di convegno" in esame, _da cui però ipotizzo derivi_ nell'attestarsi.

Devo riconoscere peraltro (se può servire) d'aver spesso sentito, e partecipato a, dialoghi del tipo:
"Chi c'è/va di voi stasera?"
"Chi viene di voi?"
"Di noi tre vengo solo io"
"Di noi vanno Alberto, Bruno e Camilla"
che potrebbe aver portato la forzatura del_ partitivo_, al momento di dire un "Noi veniamo tutti".

Ma come_ specificazione_ invece, riconoscibile dall'accento scelto per la frase:
"Siamo tutti *di noi*" anziché "Siamo *tutti* di noi"
non posso che riconoscere con gli altri la perdita (sgrammaticata, forse per regionalismo, sul tipo "semo tra noantri" passato a un "semo de noantri")) del corretto "dei nostri".


----------



## housecameron

Necsus said:


> Chi? dove? quando? e soprattutto, come? Mi sono perso qualcosa, M.?


 
 OK, ho tratto delle conclusioni, ma non necessariamente affrettate.
Piemonte, Liguria, Marche, Lazio, Lombardia, (Germania ).
Dall'Alpi alle Piramidi...
Mi sembra solo un'espressione "un po' così", tutto sommato innocua.
Non ne faccio uso, ma mi pare comprensibile.


----------



## Lello4ever

"Saremo tutti di noi" per me non ha senso, cioè non capirei che significa, e penso lo stesso valga per molte persone...


----------



## Necsus

SunDraw said:


> che potrebbe aver portato la forzatura del_ partitivo_, al momento di dire un "Noi veniamo tutti".


Condivido. In effetti lo ipotizzavo anch'io poc'anzi. 


housecameron said:


> Non ne faccio uso, ma mi pare comprensibile.


A me francamente no, ahimè... 


Lello4ever said:


> per me non ha senso, cioè non capirei che significa, e penso lo stesso valga per molte persone...


Rientro anch'io nel novero, appunto.


----------



## Montesacro

Lello4ever said:


> "Saremo tutti di noi" per me non ha senso, cioè non capirei che significa, e penso lo stesso valga per molte persone...


 


Necsus said:


> Rientro anch'io nel novero, appunto.


 
Mi accodo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ribadendo ancora una volta che sono d'accordo sul fatto che non è un buon esempio d'italiano, vi faccio questa domanda:

_Le palline che sono sul tavolo *sono tutte di* quel sacchetto.

_Italiano non eccelso, ma come fate a dire che "non capite" ?
Le palline provengono tutte dallo stesso sacchetto.


----------



## Montesacro

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ribadendo ancora una volta che sono d'accordo sul fatto che non è un buon esempio d'italiano, vi faccio questa domanda:
> 
> _Le palline che sono sul tavolo *sono tutte di* quel sacchetto._
> 
> Italiano non eccelso, ma come fate a dire che "non capite" ?
> Le palline provengono tutte dallo stesso sacchetto.


 
Il tuo esempio è chiarissimo, la frase oggetto del thread no. 
E' il pronome personale che stona...e che rende la frase non comprensibile (perlomeno non immediatamente).


----------



## Lello4ever

Appunto è la frase poco chiara, quel tutti è "strano".
Dire "siamo 100 di noi" è una cosa, ma "tutti di noi" non mi sembra naturale.
Al limite del comprensibile almeno per me.


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:


> _Le palline che sono sul tavolo *sono tutte di* quel sacchetto._
> Le palline provengono tutte dallo stesso sacchetto.


Ma non puoi certamente dire _'le persone che sono intorno al tavolo *sono tutte di* noi'_, intendendo che 'provengono tutte da noi'..! Possono al massimo provenire tutte dal nostro gruppo, ambito, etc.


Lello4ever said:


> Dire "siamo 100 di noi" è una cosa, ma "tutti di noi" non mi sembra naturale.


Lello, suppongo che nell'esempio tu sottintenda che 100 non è la totalità, assegnando quindi a 'di' la funzione partitiva di cui sopra.  
Ho capito bene?


----------



## Lello4ever

Necsus said:


> Lello, suppongo che nell'esempio tu sottintenda che 100 non è la totalità, assegnando quindi a 'di' la funzione partitiva di cui sopra.
> Ho capito bene?


Esatto, in uno ha valore partitivo perchè indica che c'è solo una parte, ma che succede in "tutti di noi"?


----------



## MünchnerFax

L'ho già spiegato nel mio post precedente, numero 7. Il _tutti_ non fa parte della locuzione, quindi ogni teorizzazione del valore partitivo non ha attinenza. Vedere l'esempio che ho fatto là (soprattutto la posizione e dipendenza del _tutti_) e che riporto qui per chiarezza:
_Tutti gli invitati erano di loro.

_Non fraintendetemi, non sono qui a difendere l'eccelso livello linguistico di questa espressione. Spero non ci siano equivoci su questo, anche perché non lo credo né ho mai scritto il contrario. Tuttavia mi sembra un po' troppo perentorio, diciamo anche presuntuoso?, stigmatizzarla tout court trascurando che c'è qualcuno in qualche parte della Nazione che la usa e riesce tranquillamente a capire e farsi capire. Vogliamo ammetterla come un'espressione regionale come probabilmente è (non rispondente alla grammatica dell'italiano standard, d'accordissimo; brutta... non più brutta di tante altre forzature regionali alle orecchie degli estranei a questa regione) e metterci il cuore in pace?


----------



## Necsus

MünchnerFax said:


> L'ho già spiegato nel mio post precedente, numero 7.


E io avevo _ipotizzato, _nel post successivo, che spostando o anche eliminando _tutti_ nella frase non si sarebbero cambiati di molto i presupposti della discussione, in quanto '(tutti) gli invitati erano di loro', a parer mio, non rientra comunque nella sfera di possibilità previste dall'italiano standard. Naturalmente è solo un'opinione, al pari di quella di chi sostiene il contrario.

Il riferimento al partitivo è stato fatto unicamente nel contesto dell'ipotesi che la costruzione secondo me impropria nasca da una similitudine con l'utilizzo del _di_ partitivo in costruzioni del tipo _molti di noi,_ etc. Che non si possa in alcun modo parlare di un effettivo partitivo nel caso di 'tutti di noi' mi sembra abbastanza chiaro e quindi assolutamente non _teorizzabile_.

Ciò specificato, non vedo perché, in assenza di motivi particolari per sostenere la liceità di questa espressione, si dovrebbe giudicare perentoria o presuntuosa l'opinione di chi lecita non la reputa. Mi sembra scontato che nessuno dei partecipanti al forum possa pensare di sostenere che il suo parere ha valore di assoluta oggettività (a meno che qualche titolo specifico non lo abiliti), un tale riconoscimento può eventualmente venire, per chi lo accetta, da grammatiche e vocabolari, ma dal momento che non sembra possibile reperirvi elementi utili a dirimere la questione oggetto di questa discussione, ho pensato di spostarla dal forum I/E a quello SI per capire c'è un'opinione predominante, o comunque se si tratta di un'espressione usata prevalentemente in alcune aree geografiche. 
Voglio ricordare che ritenendola io grammaticalmente scorretta, ho sollecitato la discussione proprio per chiarire la ragione del suo uso, in quanto non poteva secondo me essere proposta agli amici di lingua inglese come appartenente all'italiano standard, ma casomai a un italiano regionale, forse. Però in effetti Housecameron nell'evolversi della discussione ha fatto giustamente notare che sembrerebbe conosciuta - usata non so - in zone diverse, quindi potrebbe non appartenere a un registro regionale, ma forse gergale, giovanile o altro (italiano standard corretto potrei ipotizzarlo solo se incontrovertibilmente documentato..!), ed è per capire questo che mi farebbe piacere che altri potessero contribuire con la loro opinione alla discussione. Cosa che però temo non venga favorita da un invito a 'mettersi il cuore in pace', MünchnerFax...  Se una discussione può essere produttiva perché non incoraggiarla?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ciò che continuo a non capire di questa discussione è:

- di _mi *ho* comprato la macchina_, un esempio a caso, diremmo che è certamente sbagliato in italiano standard. Chiamerò questo stadio "fase uno". Tuttavia, qualche post a testimonianza del suo utilizzo corroborerebbe la conclusione che è una forma regionale di uso corrente in certe zone d'Italia (cosiddetta "fase due") e il discorso sarebbe praticamente concluso;

- di _gli invitati erano di loro_ affermiamo che è un'onta per la grammatica ufficiale, una bestialità per le orecchie di qualunque persona istruita e (tra le righe) un'ignominia che ci siano individui che pretendano di utilizzarla o anche solo di registrarla. "Inaccettabile", "inammissibile", "senza senso" sono alcuni qualificativi utilizzati in questa pagina; prossimamente mi aspetto "vergogna", "non esistono più le mezze stagioni" e "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio". I post a testimonianza del suo utilizzo, anziché usati per un confronto in stile "fase due" sulle realtà locali o sociali (questo sì discorso costruttivo), vengono sostanzialmente scherniti. Quindi rimaniamo pervicacemente alla "fase uno". Abbiamo capito perfettamente che è una costruzione grammaticalmente sbagliata, in italiano standard; del resto, nessuno ne aveva dubitato finora. Benissimo. Ora vogliamo passare dall'analisi alla benedetta sintesi, vivaddio? Ci avevamo provato, e si è tornati a discutere di partitivi.

Per quanto mi riguarda, ho detto e ribadisco che l'espressione mi è familiare: ne consegue per logica elementare che è certamente in uso, almeno nei luoghi e ambienti che ci troviamo a frequentare sia io che Max Pezzali, da una cui canzone è partito tutto questo. In parole semplici: ho sentito (e pure usato, scandalo) questa costruzione, più volte e da soggetti diversi. Qualcun altro ha ammesso di averlo sentito. Qui non si tratta di ammettere la libertà di pensiero: non è un'opinione se un idioma è in uso o no. Questi sono dati di fatto incontrovertibili, nel piccolo della mia e altrui personale esperienza. Spero di non dover mettere la mia esperienza personale ai voti...

Non mi sono spinto oltre né lo farò ora (elucubrazioni sull'italiano standard, sulla grammatica, sui partitivi e via dicendo), non avendone né le conoscenze né le competenze. Dirò di più: fino a prova contraria, in questa discussione non c'è stato proprio nessuno che abbia sostenuto la correttezza formale di quest'espressione. Quindi, di che opinioni divergenti stai parlando, caro Necsus?  Stai cercando di convincerci di una cosa di cui siamo più o meno tutti convinti. Passiamo alla "fase due"?

(La comunanza a Pezzali si consideri valida esclusivamente in questa circostanza. )


----------



## Necsus

MünchnerFax said:


> Passiamo alla "fase due"?


Prego, fate pure.


----------



## bubu7

Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con MF.

Una lingua non si riduce all'alternativa manichea tra corretto e sbagliato.
Assodato che l'espressione non fa parte della lingua standard e che però l'espressione s'usa in diverse parti d'Italia, ci sarebbe da scoprirne l'origine.
L'ipotesi dialettale presupporrebbe che almeno in qualche dialetto fosse rintracciabile una costruzione simile.
Speriamo che qualche ulteriore intervento ci possa illuminare su quest'ultimo punto...


----------



## SunDraw

Aiomamma... ho letto adesso il thread d'avvio





Necsus said:


> nel forum I/E


 e ho _realized _di come l'invadenza del "tutti di noi", _quello in luogo di "tutti noi" _("s'incarica per tutti di noi", "non tutti di noi sono tagliati per", "una bella esperienza per tutti di noi", "il domani di tutti di noi" ecc; fonte: Google), potrebbe giusto venire come calco dall'inglese "all of us"! 

In quanto al "di noi" di specificazione ("gente dei nostri") avevo ipotizzato l'origine dal costrutto "de noantri" dialettale, però direi non quello veneto (il "noialtri" qui si sent[iva] spesso) vista la scarsa rilevanza (mi si corregga se sbaglio) del "saremo tutti di noi" in queste province.

A meno che non provenga da un "siamo tra *di* noi" (ps. si noti questa, particolare, forma canonica con il "di", con i pronomi) dovendo ovviare a un brutto "siamo dei nostri" al momento di coniugare il più comune (ma diciamolo: desueto, da 7° Cavalleggeri _liberator_) "sono dei nostri".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> L'ipotesi dialettale presupporrebbe che almeno in qualche dialetto fosse rintracciabile una costruzione simile.
> Speriamo che qualche ulteriore intervento ci possa illuminare su quest'ultimo punto...



Nel mio dialetto si dice

En hè töch de nö.
Siamo tutti di noi.

Forse è per quello che non trovo questa espressione così scandalosa (e ancora meno così incomprensibile).


----------



## bubu7

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nel mio dialetto di dice
> 
> En hè töch de nö.
> Siamo tutti di noi.
> 
> Forse è per quello che non trovo questa espressione così scandalosa (e ancora meno così incomprensibile).


 
Grazie mille *Paulfromitaly*!

Il tuo intervento è un ottimo contributo per una migliore comprensione del fenomeno. 

Ulteriori approfondimenti potrebbero gettare maggiore luce anche sulle interferenze esterne ipotizzate dal caro *SunDraw*.


----------



## Sergiusuigres

Qui in Toscana, almeno a Firenze e dintorni, "saremo tutti di noi" è un'espressione comune nel gergo adolescenziale. L'eventuale sostituto "saremo tutti dei nostri", secondo il mio sentire da fiorentino, dà un senso più politico e impegnativo al più ingenuo, sgrammaticato ma simpatico "saremo tutti di noi", come se la frase aggiungesse un velato giudizio cameratistico alla pura constatazione dei fatti.


----------



## bubu7

Il parere del servizio di consulenza del sito Treccani. 



> _ ..._ _tutto_ specializza due costruzioni ad altrettante sfumature di significato: _siamo tutti noi_ si riferisce ai presenti appena indicati o nominati (sia che facciano parte di un gruppo esclusivo, sia che costituiscano un gruppo occasionale e disomogeneo); _siamo tutti di noi_ (diffuso soprattutto nella lingua parlata) sembra sottolineare l’appartenenza solidale a un gruppo omogeneo, distinto da altri_._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> Il parere del servizio di consulenza del sito Treccani.
> 
> 
> 
> _ ..._ _tutto_ specializza due costruzioni ad altrettante sfumature di significato: _siamo tutti noi_ si riferisce ai presenti appena indicati o nominati (sia che facciano parte di un gruppo esclusivo, sia che costituiscano un gruppo occasionale e disomogeneo); _siamo tutti di noi_ (diffuso soprattutto nella lingua parlata) sembra sottolineare l’appartenenza solidale a un gruppo omogeneo, distinto da altri_._
Click to expand...

Bene, mi fa piacere che ci sia un riferimento preciso a questa espressione (che tra l'altro conferma il significato che tutti quelli che la usano avevano indicato).


----------



## la italianilla

Dal link della Treccani postato due messaggi sopra da Bubu:



> Il parere del servizio di consulenza del sito Treccani
> 
> siamo tutti di noi (diffuso soprattutto nella lingua parlata) sembra sottolineare l’appartenenza solidale a un gruppo omogeneo, distinto da altri.



Questa risposta del servizio consulenza del Treccani, _per me_, non risponde in modo esaustivo alla domanda. 
Che volesse "sottolineare l’appartenenza solidale a un gruppo omogeneo, distinto da altri" (uso volontariamente le loro parole) l'avevamo intuito tutti, anche chi non accettava il costrutto.
Il punto è che dire "_*sembra* sottolineare l’appartenenza solidale a un gruppo omogeneo, distinto da altri_" per me non vuol dire che lo accettano come corretto (oltre al fatto che si accenna alla lingua parlata, evidenziato in blu).

Cioè la cosa interessante, almeno secondo il mio umile parere, era capire se poteva considerarsi corretta o meno, o se rispondeva a qualche regola grammaticale (come cita lo stesso autore nella domanda). 
Che fosse appropriata al linguaggio colloquiale o usata da molti s'era capito.
Ergo per me non hanno risposto in maniera completa!


----------



## bubu7

Invece, secondo me, la risposta del sito Treccani è chiara. 

Quel _sembra_ che ti dà tanto fastidio non significa che il redattore è incerto sulla risposta ma che l'espressione viene usata perché il "di" aggiunge una sfumatura di significato.
Anche sull'accettabilità dell'espressione la risposta è chiara: l'espressione è accettabile (non obbligatoria!) nella lingua parlata; lo è meno in quella scritta. Questo significa che, visto che non esiste un unico tipo di scritto, l'espressione non è consigliabile nello scritto formale ma si può usare (senza esagerare) in uno scritto informale o che imiti il parlato.


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Invece, secondo me, la risposta del sito Treccani è chiara.
> 
> Quel _sembra_ che ti dà tanto fastidio non significa che il redattore è incerto sulla risposta ma che l'espressione viene usata perché il "di" aggiunge una sfumatura di significato.
> Anche sull'accettabilità dell'espressione la risposta è chiara: l'espressione è accettabile (non obbligatoria!) nella lingua parlata; lo è meno in quella scritta. Questo significa che, visto che non esiste un unico tipo di scritto, l'espressione non è consigliabile nello scritto formale ma si può usare (senza esagerare) in uno scritto informale o che imiti il parlato.



Buongiorno bubu. Scusa ma non sono d'accordo.
E ti dico perché: lasciamo passare quel sembra (che è una tua interpretazione, perché io in quella frase non leggo nessuna spiegazione né "sfumatura" del "di"). Però diciamo che su questo non voglio insistere perché giustamente è una tua chiave di lettura e quindi la rispetto.
Continuo invece a dire che la risposta del servizio Treccani è incompleta perché:
1.  non c'è un minimo accenno che dica che si può accettare nello scritto, c'è scritto solo "diffuso soprattutto nella lingua parlata". Può implicare "diffuso anche nello scritto" ok va bene, ma "non corretto nello scritto";
2. e continua ad essere incompleta perché, le domande dell'autore erano:

_È forse un calco dall’inglese, o un’errata estensione della funzione partitiva (alcuni di noi, nessuno di noi)? _ -> Dov'è la risposta a questa domanda?

_O forse risponde a una qualche regola grammaticale a me sconosciuta che la legittimi?_ -> E la risposta a questa???

Ripeto: non voglio insistere oltre o dire che non si capisce ecc...perché quegli aspetti sono stati analizzati nei messaggi precedenti (Paul ha anche fatto un confronto con il suo dialetto) però non posso accettare "la risposta del Treccani è chiara"...semplicemente perché non hanno risposto alle domande, più incompleta di così!


----------



## Necsus

la italianilla said:


> Questa risposta del servizio consulenza del Treccani, _per me_, non risponde in modo esaustivo alla domanda.


Sono d'accordo, ed è una risposta che non mi sembra comunque aggiungere elementi nuovi al dibattito.
I contributi nel forum, senza tenere conto di alcuni inopportuni sarcasmi, non mi sembravano fornire una risposta univoca all'interrogativo che ponevo, quindi l'ho cercata anche presso altre fonti. Ma escludendo quella in oggetto già citata da bubu7 (perdonami, ma neanch'io arrivo a condividere la tua lettura di quel 'sembra'), l'unico elemento comune è stato il riconoscimento dell'agrammaticità della locuzione, quanto invece alla sua origine ho registrato:
- possibile ellissi di 'fra' (forum Cruscate e Fausto Raso);
- errata valenza partitiva (G.De Rienzo);
- calco di 'all of us' inglese (forum Scioglilingua).
L'interrogativo, ripeto per chi potrebbe averlo frainteso, riguardava appunto la comprensione della possibile origine della locuzione attraverso l'individuazione del suo ambito d'uso (regionale, gergale, giovanile?), e a mio parere non ha ancora ottenuto risposta certa, quindi ulteriori testimonianze da parte dei frequentatori del forum saranno sicuramente preziose e benaccette.

A quelli sopra elencati si vanno ad aggiungere altri pareri nel forum Cruscate, in un _filone_ non aperto da me.


----------



## la italianilla

Necsus said:


> ...(CUT)...
> 
> A quelli sopra elencati si vanno ad aggiungere altri pareri nel forum Cruscate, in un _filone_ non aperto da me.



Mi sembra corretto dirvi che l'autrice del _filone_ sono io. L'ho aperto non solo per avere qualche giudizio in più ma soprattutto per via dell'intervento di un utente toscano (precisamente questo). Essendo toscana e non avendo mai sentito l'espressione, le sue parole mi avevano stupito.
Colgo l'occasione, senza uscire fuori tema, per sottolineare che i miei toni sono tranquilli e pacifisti, non vorrei sembrasse il contrario. Con assoluto rispetto.


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Ma escludendo quella in oggetto già citata da bubu7 (perdonami, ma neanch'io arrivo a condividere la tua lettura di quel 'sembra'), l'unico elemento comune è stato il riconoscimento dell'agrammaticità della locuzione, quanto invece alla sua origine ho registrato:
> - possibile ellissi di 'fra' (forum Cruscate e Fausto Raso);
> - errata valenza partitiva (G.De Rienzo);
> - calco di 'all of us' inglese (forum Scioglilingua).
> [...]
> A quelli sopra elencati si vanno ad aggiungere altri pareri nel forum Cruscate, in un _filone_ non aperto da me.


 
Ciao, *Nec*! 

Dobbiamo stare attenti, però, a non mettere sullo stesso piano tutte le fonti, e magari escludere proprio la più autorevole...
(è solo un'ipotesi di lavoro, naturalmente, senza offesa per nessuno...)


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> Ciao, *Nec*!
> Dobbiamo stare attenti, però, a non mettere sullo stesso piano tutte le fonti, e magari escludere proprio la più autorevole...
> (è solo un'ipotesi di lavoro, naturalmente, senza offesa per nessuno...)


Be', ça va sans dire..!  
'Escludendo' significa che delle varie fonti che si sono gentilmente pronunciate sul mio quesito, e che io ho elencato in ordine casuale, a prescindere dall'autorevolezza che a ognuna di loro può essere riconosciuta, l'unica a non giudicare agrammaticale la locuzione è stata quella la cui risposta era già stata segnalata da te (sito Treccani).


----------



## edfnl

Boh, io potrei tranquillamente averla detta, anche se ovviamente in situazioni molto informali!:
saremo tutti di noi>> il gruppo ci sarà tutto, o saremo solo noi, in base a dove è posizionato l'accento, come ha fatto notare sundraw


----------

